# Lighting Options for 10 gallon low tech



## blackrocks (Dec 16, 2008)

I have recently started a 10 gallon low-tech tank which is still in the cycling process. I already have a few crypts planted but will eventually introduce some sunset hygro from my larger tank along with some java moss.
I am interested in upgrading the *bulb* in my lighting fixture right now I just have the stock fixture with a 15W t-8 bulb. Some options that I have in mind for upgrading are:
* Coralife 50/50 15w t-8 fluorescent lamp - 18"*
*Coralife 10,000K 15W T-8 Fluorescent Lamp - 18"*

If anyone has experience with either of these bulbs over a 10 gallon I would like to know which one is recommended for beneficial plant growth.
I will also appreciate any other suggestions from anyone who also has 10 gallon low tech set ups. Thanks.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If the 50/50 bulb you're looking at is partially actinic light that is not a good one for a FW tank, those are designed for saltwater.

Other than that, just about any bulb in the 5000-10,000 k range will work just fine, and the difference between them all is mostly aesthetic/personal preference. My own favorite is the 9325k.

Do you know what kelvin the bulb is you have in there now? Chances are it's fine as it is...


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Trallen used a single 48" 32 watt 10,000K bulb in his 55 gallon tank. Thus I began to think that the color spectrum is more important than the wattage. His Bacopa was a bit thin and green, though.


----------



## blackrocks (Dec 16, 2008)

Laura i dont know how much K the bulb that I have on the tank is now it doesnt say. I was looking at the prices for the *Coralife 10,000K 15W T-8 Fluorescent Lamp - 18" *it cost $32 at petsmart (yikes) I would like a cheaper option than that. DO you think I can go to home depot and kind a bulb in the 5000-10000K range and the will do the job?


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

My mom has a LifeGlo 6700k t8 in her stock 10g hood, and it works great. She got it for around $14 I believe...


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Aqua-glo is my favorite bulb. It can be bought at Linin & Things for a $10.5 and shipment is $1.

GDominy uses Hagen Aqua Glo's and Hagens Power Glows and finds that the Aqua Glo grow plants faster (both are 18000k)


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I use a 17" GE T8 Sunshine with a simple white plastic reflector for my 10g. I think I paid 6 or 7 dollars at the hardware store. I like the looks quite a bit and it grows well. It will be perfect for your stock hood.

If I paid that at the local hardware store, you may be able to find an even better price. You don't need to overpay for bulbs marketed to the aquarium crowd.

Like lauraleellbp said, it comes down to what you like the look of. Here is how it looks over my tank:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I find the GE 9325k at WalMart for about $10 I think.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

Cheap and better than the walmart t12 strips in my opinion is just a regular clamp light. 

You can buy them for $6...lowes or someplace like that. Then just buy a $3 65ooK bulb to put in there. Spiral CFL. 

I run two for a total of 38w on my 10g tank.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

He's already got the fixture, just wants a different bulb LOL

And it's T8, not T12.


----------



## blackrocks (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey Guys thanks for all the info, I ended up getting a LifeGLo bulb at a local petstore for $10.

I have one other question I want to ask. ON my 36 gallon bowfront tank I am using a Coralife T5NO light fixture that run two 18W bulbs. this gives me 1 watt per gallon. I happent to have 24" T8 lighting fixture that has been laying around that I was thinking about putting on top of the tank along with the coralife fixture, I think most of the 24" inch T8 bulbs that i have seen are 17W, this would bump my WPG up to 1.5. If i deciede to add this fixture to my 36 gallon tank would it be ok for me to use a different brand of bulb along with the Coralife bulbs that I am already using or would it be better to stick to the same brand???


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

blackrocks said:


> Hey Guys thanks for all the info, I ended up getting a LifeGLo bulb at a local petstore for $10.


Wow! That is a great price.


blackrocks said:


> ON my 36 gallon bowfront tank I am using a Coralife T5NO light fixture that run two 18W bulbs. This gives me 1 watt per gallon.



The wpg rule is based on T12 bulbs. Some apply it to T8 bulbs. Thus you have more than 1 wpg.

Lumens
T8 has a output of approx 80 - 90 Lumens per watt 
T5 has a output of approx 95 -105 Lumens per watt  
T5HO has a output of approx 85 - 95 Lumens per watt.


blackrocks said:


> I happen to have 24" T8 lighting fixture. I was thinking about putting on top of the tank along with the coralife fixture



If you do that you'll need to inject Co2. Making a reflector, using a gutter, will make the light brighter to the eyes.
More info on lights I don't quite understand all of this.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You can use whatever brand of bulbs you want. The biggest difference between bulb brands is usually their color appearance to the human eye- which is really more of an aesthetic difference than anything else.

If you put more light (additional bulbs/fixtures) than just your T5NO over your 29gal you'll definitely need to add CO2 and/or Excel.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

If the wattage is different the length may different. Found this to be so with the T5NO bulbs at Home Depot. They have a fixture that takes 14w (F14) bulbs. The only bulbs 24in long were F13. They were 1/2 to short. With some T8 bulbs I used which were of different wattage then lengths were the same.


----------

